# framing square protection



## swampyankee (Mar 9, 2006)

what methods do you guys use to protect your framing square while not being used? thanx


----------



## pwrpapa (Jul 3, 2005)

swampyankee said:


> what methods do you guys use to protect your framing square while not being used? thanx


We have box vans. So I've built bins for the framing squares.
Before we had the box vans, I used to hang them up on the inside of the topper so they wouldn't get bent.
take care.......


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Put it where it won't get damaged...

Sorry, but I'm not sure what you're looking for with your question. I've never seen a case for them, if that's what you mean.


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

I hang mine like I'm sure most everyone else does.


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 9, 2006)

i'm just looking for a way to keep my square from getting bent and dinged up. i swear i saw a scabbard on the duluth trading website, it was a canvas triangle with a zipper, but i can't find it on there now. i have a pickup, so i guess i could mount some kind of clips or something to hang it on in the bed. thanks


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 9, 2006)

while i'm at it, who makes the best chalk box? can't seem to find one that works consistently. thanx again


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

Irwin makes a very durable one (Chalk box) now, I have 2 or three of 'em. They have a metal case. I haven't opend them to check what type of gears are in 'em but they work pretty good so far. As for your square a canvas bag doesn't seem as if would protect it from getting bent. I'd just make a case using some 1/4 inch material. I made a couple sheaths for my handsaws, yeah I do use them at times, out of 1/4 in luan sandwhiched together, held together for over ten years now. Same could be done for your square, I think I may make a couple for myself.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Well, to make a fast and cheap one...just take a piece of rectangular plywood scrap, a little larger than the square. Screw down 4 wood stays, 2 on the outside edges and two on the inside edges of the square, screw down 2 more strips to catch the edges of the square and voila. The square stays in place and is secure.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I am pretty rough on my tools and I have never had a problem with me bending a framing square and that includes launching it at one of my workers.


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

You guys need to ditch that framing square for the large speed square,you will wonder how you ever lived without it.


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 9, 2006)

can you lay out stairs with the larger speed square? thanks


----------



## swampyankee (Mar 9, 2006)

cole, you tossed a framing square and it was still square? what brand is it?


----------



## old27 (Feb 13, 2005)

swampyankee said:


> while i'm at it, who makes the best chalk box? can't seem to find one that works consistently. thanx again


https://secure3.nexternal.com/share...=45402169&ProductID=24396&Target=products.asp


don't know if it is the best, and to be honest, i have never used one. But held one in my hand at a job and the guys using said it was great...the line is like the thickness of 20lb mono. i'd buy one for kicks. curently i use the black and yellow strait-line.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

bergenbldr said:


> You guys need to ditch that framing square for the large speed square,you will wonder how you ever lived without it.


Are you talking about this:










If so, thats what I thought he was referring too.

I use mine to layout walls and cut hips, thats about it.

I use my small square all the time and couldnt picture myself using the grande for everything.


----------



## bergenbldr (Apr 23, 2005)

Cole said:


> Are you talking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cole the tool i was refering to is a large 1 footx1 foot version of the swanson speed square,for me this has mostly replaced the traditional framing square.pictured. I admit it is not useful for stairlayout,but then we order our stairs from a stair shop.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I do beleive bergenbldr is talking about a 12" speed square. And they are great but I would never ditch the framing square. Just about every tool has a place and you need to own them all :laughing:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Ahh, ok I see now.


I have never used the 12" speed square. I need to pick me one up and try it.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

The 12" speed square is a great straight-edge for the circular saw.
I use this little gizmo from Lee Valley on my framing square. Makes handling it and using it much easier.
View attachment 1574


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Robie said:


> The 12" speed square is a great straight-edge for the circular saw.
> I use this little gizmo from Lee Valley on my framing square. Makes handling it and using it much easier.
> View attachment 1574


Dont you people know it is wrong to post cool tools on a website that has tool buying addicts on it? Its like buying a recovering alcoholic a bottle of vodka. Now I have to buy one of those.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

I store my framing squares up in the lid section of a large gang box, as for chaulk lines I personnaly like the craftsman speedline, I removed all the line from the spool and replaced it with spectra kite line (300# tensil), chaulkbox on steriods.


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

bergenbldr said:


> Cole the tool i was refering to is a large 1 footx1 foot version of the swanson speed square,for me this has mostly replaced the traditional framing square.pictured. I admit it is not useful for stairlayout,but then we order our stairs from a stair shop.



Picture posted is a rafter square. What you are talking about is called a " BIG 12"

Big 12 are made of metal and plastic these days. I use both kinds framing square and rafter.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

> I am pretty rough on my tools and I have never had a problem with me bending a framing square and that includes launching it at one of my workers.


Ya just can't leave this one laying out there without tellin the STORY Cole!


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Youse young guys! Buy a metal one and if it goes out, adjust it. Ask granpappy how to do it, pretty simple.


----------



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

I store mine in a 4" ABS pipe about 4' long with my T Square and long pipe wrench


----------



## JustRightCo (Feb 20, 2006)

Bone Saw said:


> I store my framing squares up in the lid section of a large gang box, as for chaulk lines I personnaly like the craftsman speedline, I removed all the line from the spool and replaced it with spectra kite line (300# tensil), chaulkbox on steriods.


Hmmmm !!! gotta try That I need one on roids:thumbup:


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Youse young guys! Buy a metal one and if it goes out, adjust it. Ask granpappy how to do it, pretty simple.


I was wondering who, if anyone, knew how to do that. I adjusted them when I worked at a cabinet shop.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

There are a few of us left that know how.


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

bergenbldr said:


> Cole the tool i was refering to is a large 1 footx1 foot version of the swanson speed square,for me this has mostly replaced the traditional framing square.pictured. I admit it is not useful for stairlayout,but then we order our stairs from a stair shop.


Gotta disagree with you on this one, I have a big speed square (12") with a fully adjustable stair layout addition that bolts onto it with wing nuts. The tool has adjustable long bolts that catch the sides of the lumber to position the line. I use it to lay all my stairs. It does the trick, then I unbolt the addition, toss it in the tool box and go back to using the Big 12 for drawing angle cuts on tall lumber.

I'll take a picture of the thing and post it if you want...

It's a useful tool - don't know if all big speed squares get packaged with it or not, this one came with the square.

Mac


----------

